# Payday 2



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone playing this? I'm thinking if buying it for PS3.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Only just started playing the first a few days ago thanks to playstation plus  Think it could be a long wait till i get the second!


----------

